# Introducing the puppy with the sharpest teeth



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Buddy, Born on Feb 28, 2021


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy's a cute little guy, Congratulations!


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

He’s taken over his “sisters” bed ( Boston Terrier )


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Cutie...'Land Sharks' they all are...but they soon lose those needles...!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awww, he's cute! They do have sharp little needle teeth. I was happy to see them go. I love his color. Enjoy him; those puppy days fly by.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Very cute, mischief written all over his face


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

DavidG said:


> Buddy, Born on Feb 28, 2021
> View attachment 883067


Mr Bill learns to scream!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I think Buddy is adorable! Mr. Bill on the other hand does not think that (lol)!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome home Buddy!!! Looking forward to lots of updates on adventures and training


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

What a cutie!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Buddy is a cute little fella....clearly Mr. Hand is not the only threat to Mr. Bill's existence


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Handsome Buddy! Congratulations 👏


----------

